# Walmart Canada to phase out plastic bags



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/walmart-canada-to-eliminate-plastic-bags-in-stores-by-april-2022-223138875.html



probably a little late to take advantage of this, but is there an opportunity for investment in paper/reusable bag manufacturers?

what do you think will take over as the primary replacement for plastic bags? Paper? Reusable? Hard Plastic containers/totes/baskets?


anyone remember the black reusable Baskets from Knob Hill Farms? They cost 25 cents back in the day.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> what do you think will take over as the primary replacement for plastic bags?


Extra labor and expense for the customer, is what will take over.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> what do you think will take over as the primary replacement for plastic bags? Paper? Reusable? Hard Plastic containers/totes/baskets?


We haven't had plastic bags for many months now at my local Walmart.
Almost everyone brings their own reuseable bag but you can also buy reuseable bags from Walmart.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Walmart is definitely late to the game plus I hardly shop there and if I do, bring my own reusable bag(s) just like wherever I go. I ain't paying a nickel (and tax) per bag so I can fill up my recyling bin. 

I would hope Walmart will supply an alternative such as paper-boxes like other supermarkets for customers who forgot or can't be bothered with bringing their own nor wish to pay for re-usuables.

Re Knob Hills Farm - I remember those black baskets but don't recall the 25c deposit?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Inevitable that this happens, but dumb nonetheless to not have good alternate options. Plastic bags are light, strong, and incredibly economically efficient. If you forget your reusable bags and drive back home, you could be burning hundreds of plastic bags worth of energy, if not more, even if you do it once. Sheesh. A lot of good feels though, and that is what counts, rather than real change.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/walmart-canada-to-eliminate-plastic-bags-in-stores-by-april-2022-223138875.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Retailers have been trying to phase out for a while now. It started with charging for bags. Some places now when they charge for a bag provide a paper bag. Here's what I am seeing


General consumer : really varies; most will bring their own from home of bins or bags. People that don't drive tend to bring stronger, smaller, compact bags
Instacart/professional shoppers: Bins as they organize and stack as they go. Collapsible bins seem to have popping up. I think more people are leaving them in their vehicles so they have them, and they don't take up as much room

There are many companies in the reusable bin/bag space. I wouldn't even know which one to invest in.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We always take our own bags to the grocery store. Don't care what Walmart or the others do.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Here in the States theres lots of places that use old fashioned paper shopping bags...a nice feature. Reusing bags for groceries is pretty gross.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Our province made the decision to ban bags across the board. Been a couple weeks now and no bags ANYWHERE.
I am still having trouble adapting to this change. I constantly forget my reusable bags and find myself loading my car one can at a time.

I'm not convinced that the reusable bag is the solution. Those bags don't last forever and eventually need to be thrown out. AFAIK, they are not recyclable. My understanding is those traditional bags are recyclable - so why not put emphasis on recycling them?

I've always questioned why a biodegradable bag has not been adopted. It must exist. What about paper?


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> Walmart is definitely late to the game plus I hardly shop there and if I do, bring my own reusable bag(s) just like wherever I go. I ain't paying a nickel (and tax) per bag so I can fill up my recyling bin.


Why would you throw it out? Plastic bags can be reused dozens of times.

People can be convinced of anything. Someone came up with the term "one use plastic bags" and a bunch of fools bought it without a second thought.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Our province made the decision to ban bags across the board. Been a couple weeks now and no bags ANYWHERE.
> I am still having trouble adapting to this change. I constantly forget my reusable bags and find myself loading my car one can at a time.
> 
> I'm not convinced that the reusable bag is the solution. Those bags don't last forever and eventually need to be thrown out. AFAIK, they are not recyclable. My understanding is those traditional bags are recyclable - so why not put emphasis on recycling them?
> ...


Personally keep bags in the car after putting away the groceries, not a big deal.

I have bags from over 20 years ago that I'm still using (Loblaw's had started encouraging re-usable bags back then with extra PC points each time you used them), as a result, I think the $1 I paid back then repaid itself over and over again. Cleaning only requires some soap and water, nothing complicated.

Traditional plastic bags are theoretically recyclable, but most municipality recycling programs don't take them. 

Biodegradable bags exist, but they generally don't biodegrade in landfill conditions. Most biodegrade when exposed to sunlight (UV), but that doesn't happen when buried under a mountain of trash.

Paper is a tradeoff where you are cutting down trees. I suspect you could use recycled paper/cardboard as paper bag stock, but I imagine that they cost a lot more.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I re-use plastic bags for the garbage and kitty litter, and various other things. If there's a ban, I'll have to buy single use bags for those things. That's actually a step backwards.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

nathan79 said:


> I re-use plastic bags for the garbage and kitty litter, and various other things. If there's a ban, I'll have to buy single use bags for those things. That's actually a step backwards.


Many policies are rarely thought out before implementation. I don't know a single person that uses a grocery bag once and throws it out. They use them until they fall apart or get too dirty. Even when it's dirty it can be used for cat litter or to contains something messy, etc.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

nathan79 said:


> I re-use plastic bags for the garbage and kitty litter, and various other things. If there's a ban, I'll have to buy single use bags for those things. That's actually a step backwards.


Same, but some plastic bags are pretty weak and get holes in them just on the first use (bringing in groceries), which make them kind of useless for re-use. Also, in the case that you buy the single use bags for that usage, it means the bag goes directly in the garbage. Come spring time, you'll see lots of discard plastic bags litter the side of the road which is something that this policy would address.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> Why would you throw it out? Plastic bags can be reused dozens of times.


 ... who said I threw them out? I got plastic bags from the Eaton's days (my parents). How many more do think I should "pay" to accumulate for the reycling bin? 



> People can be convinced of anything. Someone came up with the term "one use plastic bags" and a bunch of fools bought it without a second thought.


 ... well, yah like the Free World/Society wannabees here.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... who said I threw them out?


You said "I ain't paying a nickel (and tax) per bag so I can fill up my recyling bin." And then you said it again:



> How many more do think I should "pay" to accumulate for the reycling bin?


Take bags from home with you instead of getting new ones every time. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Same, but some plastic bags are pretty weak and get holes in them just on the first use (bringing in groceries), which make them kind of useless for re-use. Also, in the case that you buy the single use bags for that usage, it means the bag goes directly in the garbage. Come spring time, you'll see lots of discard plastic bags litter the side of the road which is something that this policy would address.


That's true, and I won't mourn the loss of Walmart plastic bags as they are some of the worst for getting holey, in my experience. The best I've found are the No Frills bags.

The policy definitely seems to be more aimed at reducing litter than reducing plastic use.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

nathan79 said:


> That's true, and I won't mourn the loss of Walmart plastic bags as they are some of the worst for getting holey, in my experience. The best I've found are the No Frills bags.
> 
> The policy definitely seems to be more aimed at reducing litter than reducing plastic use.


Most likely, it's an easier sell if you show pictures of plastic bags littering the roadside than showing people reusing the bags for garbage. That's particularly true when you get news articles about plastic bag trash ending up in the waterways. Bags going to the landfill shouldn't be ending up like that, though there are exceptions.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> That's true, and I won't mourn the loss of Walmart plastic bags as they are some of the worst for getting holey, in my experience. The best I've found are the No Frills bags.
> 
> The policy definitely seems to be more aimed at reducing litter than reducing plastic use.


The policy is just environmental posturing.

As long as you don't' litter, disposable bags are clearly better for the environment.








Sustainable Shopping—Which Bag Is Best? | National Geographic Society


Though you may have heard reusable bags are always best, recent studies show a much more complicated picture.




www.nationalgeographic.org






Myself when i shop, I use 2 large Costco reusable bags for light bulky items.
Then I have a few assorted reusables for heavier items.
I think the Sobeys and BulkBarn plasticy bags are nicer and hold up well. The Black Canadian Tire bags don't last very long.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

How are poor people going to move now? 
Seems I see folks pulling a suit case and with 4 walmart bags in each hand at the end of the month standing at the bus stop.

Mostly when I am on my way home and the light turns red on Erin Mills just north of the QEW. 

Of course I have not seen that for the last 5 days due to the road being closed due to a water main break. What a traffic mess that has turned my part of the world into lately.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

nathan79 said:


> I re-use plastic bags for the garbage and kitty litter, and various other things. If there's a ban, I'll have to buy single use bags for those things. That's actually a step backwards.


I agree. I have always used the plastic bags from shopping for my "garbage" under the sink. If I don't have those bags then I have to pay a ridiculous price to buy much thicker "under the sink" garbage bags. I don't see how this saves the world? I have no problem paying 5 cents for these bags since the thicker "under the sink" garbage bags cost a fortune.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> I agree. I have always used the plastic bags from shopping for my "garbage" under the sink. If I don't have those bags then I have to pay a ridiculous price to buy much thicker "under the sink" garbage bags. I don't see how this saves the world? I have no problem paying 5 cents for these bags since the thicker "under the sink" garbage bags cost a fortune.
> 
> ltr


I used to do that, now I buy a box of kitchen catchers. 
They're the right size, strong, don't leak, and only a few cents each. For the $10/yr it's a HUGE convenience.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Ponderling said:


> How are poor people going to move now?


Liquor store boxes?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HappilyRetired said:


> You said "I ain't paying a nickel (and tax) per bag so I can fill up my recyling bin." And then you said it again:
> 
> 
> 
> Take bags from home with you instead of getting new ones every time. How hard is that to understand?


 ... just as hard for you to understand the first comment of my post that you conveniently chopped up:



> _#4 __· 6 h ago
> 
> Walmart is definitely late to the game plus I hardly shop there and if I do, *bring my own reusable bag(s)* just like wherever I go. I ain't paying a nickel (and tax) per bag so I can fill up my recyling bin. .._.


 ... I hope you know what "reusable bags" are when I can bring only "1" of these instead multiple of those flimsy plastic bags that hold the same amount of contents for each shopping trip! I do not need to fill my reycling bins with more plastic bags (even free!) when I'm trying to get rid of as many as I can. Eg. cans, flyers, cardboards, whatever recyclables go into these plastic bags to feed the recyling bin. Reusable bag(s) (could be plastic or cloth depending on need) are for shopping.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> Liquor store boxes?


Cant hold more than one of those on one hand. Wally world four plastic bags crammed with clothes in each hand. 
Boxes are when you are affluent enough to be able to have a car to move the boxes into to get t where you are going to.

The poor make more than one trip on the bus, then maybe sweet talk a co-worker to have their uncle come by with a mini van to move the last bits like a mattress or old dresser and maybe a microwave. 

Goggle street view Roche Court in Mississauga.
Back when kids were younger and in Scouts we would annually deliver Toronto Star Santa Claus fund boxes to needy families with kids there. Half the lights out in the hallways. No carpet in hall. Buckets catching plumbing leaks. Openned their eyes a fair bit. Not me -I delivered pizza in uni and have literally seen it all doing that.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ponderling said:


> Cant hold more than one of those on one hand. Wally world four plastic bags crammed with clothes in each hand.
> Boxes are when you are affluent enough to be able to have a car to move the boxes into to get t where you are going to.
> 
> The poor make more than one trip on the bus, then maybe sweet talk a co-worker to have their uncle come by with a mini van to move the last bits like a mattress or old dresser and maybe a microwave.
> ...


Also known as Roach Court…….steps away from $2-$10 million homes.


----------



## hfp75 (Mar 15, 2018)

I dont agree with eliminating plastic bags. When I get groceries, I use them once to take home the food/items, then I save them, and use them as garbage bags. This to me is a free multi-use item. 

Now, without free plastic bags from the store I am forced to buy a box of plastic Glad bags for my kitchen. Ummmm, the end of the equation still has me tossing a bag in the landfill, only exception is that I have to pay more and my grocery shopping is not as convenient !


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

hfp75 said:


> I dont agree with eliminating plastic bags. When I get groceries, I use them once to take home the food/items, then I save them, and use them as garbage bags. This to me is a free multi-use item.
> 
> Now, without free plastic bags from the store I am forced to buy a box of plastic Glad bags for my kitchen. Ummmm, the end of the equation still has me tossing a bag in the landfill, only exception is that I have to pay more and my grocery shopping is not as convenient !


Totally agree. I always have used those thin grocery plastic bags as my garbage bags so they're recycled. These type of thin plastic bags carry the lowest environmental toll compared to the thick white garbage bags you have to buy in their stead. Eliminating them makes no sense whatsoever, except to the uninitiated environmentalists.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I use "single use bags" and dispose of them properly, because I care about the environment.

They're better for the environment than those wannabes and their reusable bags.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Right, like the rights of anti-vaxxers ... and now it's for the rights of the garbage-people... LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Over ten years of using reusable bags and Right Wingers are still whining and complaining about phasing out plastic bags.

No wonder we can't get anywhere with carbon dioxide emission reduction, gun violence, Covid-19.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> Over ten years of using reusable bags and Right Wingers are still whining and complaining about phasing out plastic bags.
> 
> No wonder we can't get anywhere with carbon dioxide emission reduction, gun violence, Covid-19.


You're missing the point.
The resuable bags produce MORE carbon dioxide than plastic bags. (as do paper bags)

You're saying it's right wingers who oppose the ban, and sure that might be where most of the opposition is.
But it's clear you've decided this is a political left/right debate, rather than a debate on what's best for the environment. If it was really about the environment, they'd be using disposable bags, or even reusing disposable bags. Not pushing less environmentally friendly options, like "reusable" bags.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> Not pushing less environmentally friendly options, like "reusable" bags.


Yeah, and don't forget that the reusable bags have to be washed all the time to remove mold and germs that can build up from transporting meats, etc. All that wasted water and electricity doesn't seem too environmentally friendly.

ltr


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> You're missing the point.
> The resuable bags produce MORE carbon dioxide than plastic bags. (as do paper bags)
> 
> You're saying it's right wingers who oppose the ban, and sure that might be where most of the opposition is.
> But it's clear you've decided this is a political left/right debate, rather than a debate on what's best for the environment. If it was really about the environment, they'd be using disposable bags, or even reusing disposable bags. Not pushing less environmentally friendly options, like "reusable" bags.


There's a break-even point though. How many times do you reuse plastic bags? Once or twice? Twice being used as a garbage liner.

Here's an old report dealing with the comparison: https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/291023/scho0711buan-e-e.pdf

Summary: if you're using a re-usable plastic bag like those sold at Walmart or other grocery stores, you just need to use the re-usable bag 11x the number of times you use the disposable. That's just 3 months of weekly grocery shopping. Since I've had some for up to 20 years, I'm pretty sure I've erased the initial carbon dioxide cost.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

bgc_fan said:


> Summary: if you're using a re-usable plastic bag like those sold at Walmart or other grocery stores, you just need to use the re-usable bag 11x the number of times you use the disposable. That's just 3 months of weekly grocery shopping. Since I've had some for up to 20 years, I'm pretty sure I've erased the initial carbon dioxide cost.


I've had some plastic bags for 20 years too, although the new ones don't last as long. But a decent plastic bag can be used a hundred times or more if you don't overload it.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> There's a break-even point though. How many times do you reuse plastic bags? Once or twice? Twice being used as a garbage liner.
> 
> Here's an old report dealing with the comparison: https://assets.publishing.service.g...achment_data/file/291023/scho0711buan-e-e.pdf
> 
> Summary: if you're using a re-usable plastic bag like those sold at Walmart or other grocery stores, you just need to use the re-usable bag 11x the number of times you use the disposable. That's just 3 months of weekly grocery shopping. Since I've had some for up to 20 years, I'm pretty sure I've erased the initial carbon dioxide cost.


In post #19, I quoted the study that says 131 times.


If you're using them as a garbage liner, that replaces a purpose made garbage bag, so you're actually cutting production of a waste product. 

If you use a "single use" bag a few times, then use it to replace a garbage bag you would have otherwised purchased, it's clearly the more environmentally sound option.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> If you use a "single use" bag a few times, then use it to replace a garbage bag you would have otherwised purchased, it's clearly the more environmentally sound option.


They have to call them single use bags to prove their point. But the reality is quite different.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> In post #19, I quoted the study that says 131 times.
> 
> 
> If you're using them as a garbage liner, that replaces a purpose made garbage bag, so you're actually cutting production of a waste product.
> ...


Read closer. That article that you linked to was quoting the same study that I stated, but I actually went to the source. You also didn't notice the difference between a re-usable plastic which I stated (11 times) vs the cotton bag which is 131 times.

Edit: It even quotes the 11 times later in the paragraph.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

HappilyRetired said:


> I've had some plastic bags for 20 years too, although the new ones don't last as long. But a decent plastic bag can be used a hundred times or more if you don't overload it.


Edit: I didn't realize you were talking about the HDPE bags. I find that about a third of them get holes just on the first use, which make them kind of useless for reuse.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, and don't forget that the reusable bags have to be washed all the time to remove mold and germs that can build up from transporting meats, etc. All that wasted water and electricity doesn't seem too environmentally friendly.
> 
> ltr


 ... not if you put those meats or moisture producing packs in one of those clear plastic bags provided at the produce sections. And all those plastic bags along with any packagings will then go into the recycling bin. I make an attempt to keep my garbage down to a minimum which means I don't need to pay for a gigantic garbage bin to the city that's less than quarter fill bi-weekly.

I haven't needed to wash my plastic re-usuable bags for (estimated 4 years?), only an occasional wipe down inside and out for dust and Covid. However, had to fix (re-sew) the handles once to initial poor workmanship. So far bags are still in good condition - to continue to be used or until it when-who-knows come apart.

Cloth re-usuables are only for dry goods - washed a couple of times due to outside dirt.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ... not if you put those meats or moisture producing packs in one of those clear plastic bags provided at the produce sections.


But I thought we were trying to phase out plastic bags? Instead, we are virtue signaling with re-usable cloth bags at the checkout that are secretly housing plastic bags inside. 

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> But I thought we were trying to phase out plastic bags?


 ... who's the "we" you're referring to? In my mind, there're 2 main categories. Consumer and retailer.



> Instead, we are virtue signaling with re-usable cloth bags at the checkout that are secretly housing plastic bags inside.
> 
> ltr


 ... how do you secretly house plastic in cloth bags when the bags are made entirely of 100% cotton from handles to bottom, right down to the stitches (cotton threads) holding it together?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... who's the "we" you're referring to? In my mind, there're 2 main categories. Consumer and retailer.
> 
> ... how do you secretly house plastic in cloth bags when the bags are made entirely of 100% cotton from handles to bottom, right down to the stitches (cotton threads) holding it together?


By putting your clear plastic bag from the meat/produce section inside the cotton bag. 

But, I think most people still use those clear plastic bags for meat/produce even if they are using single-use plastic bags, so it's not really an argument in favor of keeping single-use plastic bags at the checkout.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Spudd said:


> By putting your clear plastic bag from the meat/produce section inside the cotton bag.


 ... no, I said the cotton bag is strictly for dry-goods as said previously:



> _Cloth re-usuables are only for dry goods - washed a couple of times due to outside dirt. _





> But, I think most people still use those clear plastic bags for meat/produce even if they are using single-use plastic bags, so it's not really an argument in favor of keeping single-use plastic bags at the checkout.


 ... I don't think there's a choice now over at Walmart not to bring your "own bags whatever they maybe" as Walmart is phasing out even the 5c plastic bags (single-use for some, not others depending on condition when it gets home). 

I'll be laughing when retailers start getting rid of those clear plastic bags for the produce/meat (as mentioned above) as I wonder what the customers will then be using or seriously, bring/use your own plastic bags to wrap up a pack of steaks?.


----------



## latebuyer (Nov 15, 2015)

Safeway has replaced their plastic bags with paper bags.They don’t have nice handles like whole foods has. It is difficult when you take the bus. Sometimes i’ll go shopping on the way home from somewhere but i don’t want to carry around a reusable bag.


----------

